# ⭐ NETELLER SILVER VIP / BRONZE VIP FULLY VERIFIED ACCOUNTS ⭐



## Netseller (Oct 28, 2019)

Greetings!
We are selling fully verified neteller VIP accounts bronze or silver.

 INFORMATION 
All accounts have been created with consent of the account holders. Which means they are not scammed or illegally obtained.
All accounts are active for more than 3 months and have transactions on them.
Bronze VIP Accounts have 1.45% sending fee
Silver VIP Accounts have 0% sending fee


 PRICES / PAYMENT METHOD 
Prices depend on the amount of accounts you will buy, starting from 10 euro.
We accept any cryptocurrency and Neteller or Skrill.

 CONTACT 
Just reply below or send us a PM for Telegram, Jabber or Discord.
We can also provide proof of accounts, in case you feel unsure.

Thank you


----------



## Netseller (Oct 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## Netseller (Oct 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## tim (Oct 31, 2019)

I am interested in purchasing.
I will buy a large quantity every day

Telegram @ TOP12445


----------



## Netseller (Nov 1, 2019)

we have only EU netellers guys.


----------



## Netseller (Nov 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## Netseller (Nov 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## Netseller (Nov 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## Netseller (Nov 6, 2019)

bump


----------



## Netseller (Nov 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barakuda887 (Apr 10, 2020)

hey bro , I need it. text me on my telegram @schulzzz


----------

